

Ruby Objects in the deep C underworld - montanalow
https://www.omniref.com/ruby/2.2.0.preview1/symbols/Object#annotation=4032415&line=1

======
tbrock
To anyone who loves this I highly recommend reading "Ruby under a microscope"
by Pat Shaughnessy.

[http://patshaughnessy.net/ruby-under-a-
microscope](http://patshaughnessy.net/ruby-under-a-microscope)

